# Best Otc Pct?



## zombul (Jul 21, 2008)

So I have used several OTC PCT's but was wondering what some of everyone else's favorites were. This is only OTC that anyone could get.I have used Novadex,Rebound Reloaded,Formadrol and others what do you like?


----------



## Amino89 (Jul 21, 2008)

Check out otcpct.com


----------



## zombul (Jul 21, 2008)

Some I have tried and can be used as a reference to some of the new guys looking for otc pct.

Gaspari Nutrition Novedex XT 60 count
I liked this one the first time I tried it.

LG Formadrol Extreme 60 count
 Didn't like this the first time around but has since become my favorite otc I think.

IDS Post Cycle 60 Tabs
Just started this one and havn't made a decision on it yet.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 21, 2008)

my personal favorites:

LG Formadrol Extreme 60 count

DESIGNER SUPPLEMENT ACTIVATE XTREME 120 CAPS
alongside

SNS Reduce XT, 90 Capsules(OUT OF STOCK)

SNS Inhibit-E, 75 Capsules


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jul 21, 2008)

Harcore Test by Myogenix






www.Sbmuscle.com/hardcore test


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 21, 2008)

Post Cycle Support due to the Trans-resveratrol it is great stuff.

Post Cycle Support

What is Transresveratrol?Basic Information,Super Function and Researches of resveratrol and Polygonum Cuspidatum Extract.Polygonum Cuspidatum Extract.Resveratrol.transresveratrol.CAS.NO:510-36-0.3,5,4''-trihydroxy-trans-stilbene;C14H12O3.Polydatin,CA

Red Wine May Curb Fat Cells - Well - Tara Parker-Pope - Health - New York Times Blog


----------



## egodog48 (Jul 21, 2008)

iforce has a new PCT product out that yo umight want to look into. I believe it it called reversitol


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2008)

Nicotine patches.


----------



## zombul (Jul 22, 2008)

Built said:


> Nicotine patches.



?????


----------



## zombul (Jul 22, 2008)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> Harcore Test by Myogenix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I will try this one at some point.I also want to try SNS Inhibit E I like their products.


----------



## nni (Jul 22, 2008)

zombul said:


> I will try this one at some point.I also want to try SNS Inhibit E I like their products.



inhibit e is straight atd, if you tried rebound xt, you tried inhibit e.


----------



## zombul (Jul 22, 2008)

I hadn't researched them enough for it to actually jump out at me but thanks nni.


----------



## Built (Jul 22, 2008)

Built said:


> Nicotine patches.





zombul said:


> ?????



Yep. Aromatase inhibitor. Old news.
Nicotine, cotinine, and anabasine inhibit aromatase in human trophoblast in vitro.
Bodybuilding.com - Andrew Novick - Chemically Correct: Nicotine.
http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle...A55E1C1D6DA221.hydra?id=460290&cr=supplements
nicotine aromatase - PubMed Results

Guys who get tossed into prison mid-cycle are known to use the patch as impromptu PCT.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 22, 2008)

Built said:


> Yep. Aromatase inhibitor. Old news.
> Nicotine, cotinine, and anabasine inhibit aromatase in human trophoblast in vitro.
> Bodybuilding.com - Andrew Novick - Chemically Correct: Nicotine.
> TESTOSTERONE NATION - Naturally Occurring Aromatase Inhibitors
> ...



hmmm, well, _that's_ interesting
thanks built


----------



## CORUM (Jul 22, 2008)

nicotine patch, no shit? thats pretty interesting, i would have never guessed it!


----------



## zombul (Jul 23, 2008)

I had never heard any info on that.Thanks built it's interesting for sure.Not saying I would use one as pct but it is worth reading.wow.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

They give me very bad dreams


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2008)

Nicotine's good for cutting too. Leptin.


----------



## zombul (Jul 23, 2008)

Well,guess I should start smoking.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

Built said:


> Nicotine's good for cutting too. Leptin.



How long would you run this for. I ask because it is so damn addictive it would be easy to get hooked on it?


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2008)

I dunno. I haven't tried it. But I'm giving it some thought. It may not be all that addicting without the oral/instant hit thing like you get with a cig.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you happen to know if there is any research behind it?


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2008)

I included a pubmed search link above, plus several articles.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow that is some great info thanks for providing that


----------



## zombul (Jul 30, 2008)

Think I was a little quick to jump the gun of the PCT Tabs by IDS. Now that I have been off them I really think they were descent, however I have felt strength drop and workout dont feel as effective after coming off them. I would rate them closer to the top of my personal choice of OTC's now. It's often hard to give a good assesment of these things until after.So pct tabs I would use as an OTC again.


----------



## musclemilk40 (Jul 30, 2008)

*combination*

i dont that there is one stand alone out there thats good enough as far as an otc pct goes.  I would think a stack of two or more would be best, a la, novedex and hypertest, or clomed and test drive, or 6 ox and longfolia/trib,?


----------



## gunzz9 (Jul 30, 2008)

I just get the real stuff from cem.


----------



## musclemilk40 (Jul 30, 2008)

*True*

True......................


----------



## zombul (Jul 30, 2008)

gunzz9 said:


> I just get the real stuff from cem.



 Which works great but isn't OTC!!! 
 But I have to agree you might as well get Clomid,Nolva if you can for any of these things it never hurts.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 30, 2008)

musclemilk40 said:


> i dont that there is one stand alone out there thats good enough as far as an otc pct goes.  I would think a stack of two or more would be best, a la, novedex and hypertest, or clomed and test drive, or 6 ox and longfolia/trib,?




H-drol you can get by with Post Cycle Support only I did and have good bloodwork results to prove it. Also possibly epi and Havoc you can get by with Post Cycle Support it was developed as a epi pct by the sinner. I would have a SERM on hand for these 2. In fact I will always have a SERM on hand for any methyl cycle


----------

